# Venison Pastrami



## Ishi (Jun 8, 2018)

My first time making Venison Pastrami and I thought it turned out wonderful.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 8, 2018)

Looks awesome!  What cure did you follow?  I just did one in pops brine and it came out great, would love to hear your technique...


----------



## Ishi (Jun 8, 2018)

73saint said:


> Looks awesome!  What cure did you follow?  I just did one in pops brine and it came out great, would love to hear your technique...


Sorry that I left out the recipe. The recipe came from a friend in WV. Can you please post the link to Pops recipe. As a Newbie this site is vast. Thanks


----------



## 73saint (Jun 8, 2018)

https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine.110799/


----------



## bertman (Jun 8, 2018)

Looks fantastic! Keep those venison recipes coming. I looked on your profile and plan on trying that Dr. Pepper jalapeno jerky this summer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2018)

Boy that has some nice color!
Good looking sandwich & congrats on making the carousel!!
Al


----------



## myownidaho (Jun 9, 2018)

Looks great! Game meats really shine as pastrami.


----------



## crazymoon (Jun 9, 2018)

I, That is some fine looking venniestrami!Was that cut from the front shoulder?  like


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2018)

Beautiful !!
Looks Mighty Tasty!!:)
Comes out the same color as My Venison Dried Beef.
Nice Job, Ishi!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Ishi (Jun 9, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> I, That is some fine looking venniestrami!Was that cut from the front shoulder?  like


I really can’t remember. I saved a bunch from two deer for some fun cooks this summer 

Bearcarver I have your venison recipe in the fridge now curing. That will be next Saturday’s project. Fingers crossed and hopefully a successful thread and pics will be posted soon


----------



## tallbm (Jun 11, 2018)

Hi there and welcome!

That looks great!
If you have ground Venison and some ground beef fat or fat already mixed in with your ground venison then feel fry to try out the ground Venison Pastrami meat!
Here is my post on it and it is awesome!
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/pastrami-loaf-with-qview.263815/


----------



## motocrash (Jun 11, 2018)

Excellent Ishi!
It sure looks like front shoulder.


crazymoon said:


> Was that cut from the front shoulder?


----------



## archeryrob (Jun 12, 2018)

Ishi? Are you a bow guy like me too?


----------



## Ishi (Jun 12, 2018)

archeryrob said:


> Ishi? Are you a bow guy like me too?



Yes 100%!!!! For the last 33 years:)


----------



## archeryrob (Jun 12, 2018)

Ishi, got my attention I have messed with primitive archery for years and knew of the study of him and his equipment and hunting technics with the stuff deer head.


----------



## BldEagle (Jun 13, 2018)

That looks great! Hopefully I'll get to give that a try with some caribou this year.


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 14, 2018)

You knocked that one out of the park! Color looks perfect.,,,way to go.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 14, 2018)

BldEagle said:


> That looks great! Hopefully I'll get to give that a try with some caribou this year.




It won't work with Caribou!!
Better send that to me---I'll get rid of it for you!:rolleyes:

Bear


----------

